# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Trying to type in Japanese

## translationsnmru

????????????? ???????????????????????????????????? 
Can you see this stuff as kanji and kana?

----------


## translationsnmru

Drat! It look all nice and Japanes to me when I was typing it (I was using IME).  
But after I hit "Submit", it turned into a row of question marks.

----------


## roxfan

テスト

----------


## Pravit

Hmmm. This forum had no problem displaying Chinese. Did you have your web browser set to Japanese encoding when you submitted it?

----------


## translationsnmru



----------


## translationsnmru

Muahahahaha!!! It worked this time. When I was posting the original message, the eocoding was Japanese - Autodetect. Now I set it to Japanese -  Shift-JIS. 
???????????????????????????

----------


## translationsnmru

Grrrr!!!
It seems to be working every other time.
One more attempt: 
????????????

----------


## roxfan

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Hmmm. This forum had no problem displaying Chinese. Did you have your web browser set to Japanese encoding when you submitted it?   Yes I did. The funny thing is, I can see Katakana in Roxfan's post above in almost any encoding. Don't have to turn on Japanese to see it.

 What's even more funny, my encoding is set to Cyrillic (Windows). The thing is that IE sends characters not in current encoding as HTML Unicode entities. If you check the page source, you'll see that "テスト" is represented in decimal codes. I can only suggest you to try with another browser/OS. If it still doesn't work, you can convert Japanese to HTML entities manually using this.

----------


## translationsnmru

日本語は面白いで、難しいです。漢字はとても難しいです。

----------


## translationsnmru

Roxfan, thanks! Great tool, worked like a charm. I had no clue that there were html codes for kanji!

----------


## roxfan

> 日本語は面白いで、難しいです。漢字はとても難しいです。

 日本語は面白くて、難しいです。
Works better ^_^. 
BTW, here is a little "dictionary" of Japanese smileys.
I think they're much cooler than western ones.

----------


## translationsnmru

> ???????????????
> Works better ^_^.

 Hehe. Thanks, I guess you are correct  ::    

> BTW, here is a little "dictionary" of Japanese smileys.
> I think they're much cooler than western ones.

 I saw many of these smilies used by European and American teens. I guess they pick them  from their Japanese friends while playing MMROPGs, which is a very popular pasttime in all parts of world.

----------


## LAMER

日本語は面白くて、簡単です。  ::

----------


## nhk9

日本語が話せる達人が大勢みたいだよね。これから宜しく。

----------


## lglben

日本語の勉強をしている皆さん！このサイトにアクセスして、ひらがな・カタカナ・漢字・文法のレッスンとテストがあります！このページは、特に日本語  能力試験を受けたいと思っている人のために作りました。よろしければ、見てください。 
ちなみに、このフォラムでロシアに住んでいる日本人がいますか？

----------


## ST

i hardly think so...  ::

----------

